# gonna go buy the betta of my dreams:D



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I will post pics when me and my dad get back


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

aw where are you getting it from?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

my lps called all about pets, I saw him yesterday and thought about him all night long, I'm thinking of calling him delight(he was still there)he is a baby vt, orange and white butterfly, he is super skinny right now, and I figure his orange will brighten up once I feed him healthy food. He is so pretty, pics later


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds pretty cant wait for pics!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

got some will post tommorow


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't wait


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Announcing, the one, the only,*

Sir Lionheart the 1st Delight  I call him Delight for short


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be putting him in his new tank tommorow(the filter needs a new thingamagig to work)it is a fifteen gal. I want to buy this other betta I really really liked but I have to get my mom to say yes.(that way I could devide the tank and have two gorgeous bettas


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so happy for you! He seriously is so darn cute!! He looks a little bit like my orange butterfly Sunset, what beautiful little guys. I sure hope your mom says yes to you getting another little friend


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is just to dang adorable !!!! Love him !


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh 
My
God
He is sosososososoosososososooo cute awwuh


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys He is really skinny right now(they probably haven't been feeding them well. My mom said no si I've been praying that an experienced person buys the other ones, besides, I guess I wouldn'y be able to choose between alll of them He is my buddy though, I call him Delight(he is the delight of my heart)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

quick question, because he is a butterfly does that mean he will pssibly be a marble?


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

wow, very lovely!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm jelly.


----------



## nemobetta27 (Aug 7, 2012)

*what betta is the best?*

*i am thinking of getting a new betta but i dont know:dunno: which type i currently have a veiltail. Got any advice? i also dont know how to write a post 
*


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

if you want a new one, just go to the petstore, and pick the betta that your heart goes out to the most that's what I did and it worked for me


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Delight os constantly flaring at me he's so cute, he blew a few tiny bubbles today


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so happy for you, It's a great feeling finding a Betta your heart calls out too  Congrats


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

omg, such a cute little face! ♥ And I just love his bright yellow colour contrasting with the white. Congrats!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys @jupiter he is orange lol the pics of him are so hard to get cause he moves like mad and the lighting makes him look yellow I have to wait until wednesday to put him out of his cu and into hos tank


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful little fella! Congrats


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful looking Vt.Vt are one of my fav's .I have a blue and red,A red that is my rescue,a female green and blue and a white lavender and my new female red and white!I have other's too,two double tails and a delta!I love them all so much

Names
weaver
fernado
mercey
little bit
sentenl mental lady
igjy
blondie and last but not least Bubbie!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

congrats! he's gorgeous. He'll be a very nice friend, i am sure!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Woah. Never seen one like that before.. Especially from a pet store!!! Congrats! I would have scooped him up in a hurry too!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

nemobetta27 said:


> *i am thinking of getting a new betta but i dont know:dunno: which type i currently have a veiltail. Got any advice? i also dont know how to write a post *


 
Hello and Welcome, I have a HM (Halfmoon) and 2 VT's both being rescues, but If you do opt for antother one, I would look at the HM's or CT''s CrownTails, they all are beautiful, and especially when flaring the HM's are stunning..If you want to post just go to the specific area of topic to post to..and look up at the tab that says "New Thread" then click on it;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_He is a beauty!! I have never seen one with those colors, on a VT..very unique!!! Very lucky to have such a find..congrats on your new friend_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I love love LOVE him! I love orange and yellow bettas! I also love cellophane and butterfly and he is all of those! You have good taste .


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks Thanks thanks thankls so many thankyous to everybody I looooooooooooooove Delight, he is super sweet and loves flaring at me when I come to him


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

He is adorable, love those little black lips!


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

He's beautiful! Love the orange/white combo!!!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks He is super sweet


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

First bubblenest! Also, wondering what you guys think of, instead of Sir Lionheart the 1st Delight, Ferdinand Delight? I think Ferdinand suits him better :O


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You choose his name. Pretty little VT he is.  Are you sure that's a bubblenest? Looks kinda... Mini.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah it's a bubblenest,(he is a baby so it is small)he built it around the sides of his tank I think I will call him Ferdinand Delight, I like it


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Either way, he sure is a Delight. ^^


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks He flares whenever I come up to him I am so scared of him getting sick after Fhil


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OMG he is so cute!!
He can be Teeney's boy friend  LOL
Shes an orange VT.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

lol he's not aloud to date yet


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never seen a yellow betta


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

really? That's awesome, he is yellow orange white black cellophane and butterfly all in one


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Post pictures of your Delight in his tank soon!  Actually, he's a yellow butterfly VT. There's no "black cellophane" in him. What is that exactly?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

What a beautiful VT you have! He's gorgeous, he can only get better as he gains some weight. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ohhh :blink: I love his colors! Congrats and I like his name too ;-)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys @Lebron, I meant, he is Orange, yellow, black, cellophane, and butterfly. He has all of those colors on him


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I will keep you guys posted, here is a pic of him mid flare, (in his one gallon temperary tank, I have to wait until _saturday _to put him into his 15 gal. I want to put him in now so sos osososososoososo bad


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, I get it.  He sure is a stealer!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yep sae with Lebron lol he keeps on building mini bubblenests all over his tank


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I just noticed, Ferdinand happens to have somewhat of a hunchback


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww <3
I bet he will be so happy in a 15 gal! Will he have any tank mates?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not sure yet, I might put in this baby orange platy I have when it gets bigger, I call him/her Nemo the _Ninja. _I plan on getting him one or two cherry shrimp to eat. Is that cruel? I don't know, just an idea for something to boost his protien up. I think I might get him some tank mates, but he is kind of aggressive, as in flares at everything so we will see


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> I'm not sure yet, I might put in this baby orange platy I have when it gets bigger, I call him/her Nemo the _Ninja. _I plan on getting him one or two cherry shrimp to eat. Is that cruel? I don't know, just an idea for something to boost his protien up. I think I might get him some tank mates, but he is kind of aggressive, as in flares at everything so we will see


Watch he is one of the few bettas that won't eat the shrimp. Lol


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

lol maybe he is


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Today my little Ferdy is working on making part of his mini bubblenest bigger, he has made alot of bubbles and seems to be gathering them into one spot<3


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That is how my Crimson does his bubble nest in a straight line...lol..its a VT thing


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Instead of cherry shrimp, you might want to try ghost shrimp, they are cheaper.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I think my petstore only carries cherries


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Tommorow I get to put him into his tankDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Put him into his tank yesterday, he loves it and is swimming _everywhere_


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He built a hugggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeee bubblenest


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awwww how cute


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks I love this guy soooo much


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm going to be getting more decorations for Ferdy's tank, he is so so so so happy right now.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

probably gonna post some new pics of him today


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay can't wait to see him!!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

What a total cutie! I love him so much!


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

N'awww hes adorable! Interesting colouration on him  Yellows and oranges are really nice.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys I have these pictures of this HUGE bubblenest he blew when I first put him in


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

AWESOME! Your betta of your dreams looks just like my boy, Crusoe! 










Fun Fact: Another name for an orange butterfly is a CREAMSICLE. Like, the ice cream. Love it!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sivan, he's BEAUTIFUL! *_*


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Aw, thanks Teeney. I have better photos, just not on Photobucket. I think I found Crusoe's long lost twin here, though.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

!!!!! THAT"S INSANE! I saw that and I was like, I'm looking at my betta! Lol I'll have to tell him that he has a brother That's just creepy how alike they look


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

They even have the same kind of tear thingy on there bottom fin. Ferdy just has more knife shaped ventrals, and Crusoe's got more staright coloring on his back fin. Man it's insane though. They really could be brothers


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Haha. I wonder if your boy is related to my girl, a recently purchased orange and white butterfly VT!


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

i LOVE that color! I'm so jealous.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he's GORGEOUS <3 Love that coloration...I'm totally jealous <33


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Aww thanks Galxy abd Ct Lol now it seems that there are tons of creasicle vt bettas appearing everywhere, but they're all so unique


----------

